# Sable/carro (náutica)



## Natpasc

Hola quisiera que me ayudarais a traducir un texto relacionado con la navegacion a vela.Es para hacer pedidos de material al distribuidor.
Necesito traducir "sable" (una parte de la vela que le da la forma) y de "carro "(un soporte con ruedas que sirve para sacar el barco del agua),GRACIAS


----------



## cirrus

Cuando dices sable, quieres decir la cosa en una vaina dentro de la vela que sirve para ponerlo más firme?  En este caso la palabra que buscas es batten.


----------



## BocaJuniors

"Boat trailer" es el "soporte con ruedas" que usted habla, el remolque para sacar el bote del agua.
Y este enlace, quizá le sirva a señalar el otro término que busca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parts_of_a_sail#The_roach


----------



## cirrus

Dudo que sea roach. Si miras a este cuadro el sable es algo diferente.


----------



## mora

De acuerdo,  sable = batten

carro (escotero) = car, no es 'boat trailer' es parte de barra de escotas (traveler)

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## cirrus

Si me permites incordiar un poquetín, dudo mucho que el carro tenga algo que ver con el escotero o traveller en este caso. El mensaje original lo describe como "un soporte con ruedas que sirve para sacar el barco del agua".  If that isn't a trailer, I don't know what is.


----------



## mora

cirrus said:


> Si me permites incordiar un poquetín, dudo mucho que el carro tenga algo que ver con el escotero o traveller en este caso. El mensaje original lo describe como "un soporte con ruedas que sirve para sacar el barco del agua".  If that isn't a trailer, I don't know what is.



A winch and gantry, for one thing, but that is not what we are looking for in this case. 

If the original poster is referring to a trailer, then the word carro is incorrect, because a carro/car is not a trailer. 

This link contains a picture of what I am referring to.

http://gatensby.smugmug.com/gallery/7151328_hAPXW/1/476958891_CPvBJ


----------



## cirrus

Carro might not fit the dictionary definition but it covers a huge range of sins which according to the country could be anything from a trolley in a supermarkets to top end ferraris. Either way it is probably pointless speculating unless the original poster gives us more detail.

Natpasc, cuando dices carro ¿quieres decir trailer como en esta foto o un tipo de grúa?


----------



## mora

It is not a trailer, it is not crane, it is part of the boat.


----------



## cirrus

I think we are talking at cross purposes. A traveller is the same thing as the carro de escota. When the original poster says soporte con ruedas que sirve para sacarlo I take this to mean taking it out of the water altogether as opposed to altering the trim of the sails.


----------

